# NYC/Bronx/D&D/NewGame/ForgottenRealms



## BronxBard (Oct 8, 2002)

Looking for 1-2 players for a new, 3rd edition, Forgotten Realms campaign. Group is comprised of Thirty-somethings and the game is equal parts role-playing and hackin'. Play is pretty much by the book and knowledge of the Realms and 3rd edition rules is a plus, but certainly not required. Location is north Bronx, a quick 30 minute ride by subway from Manhattan. 

If you are interested in learning more and getting in on the ground floor of a new campaign, please respond to this thread. Thanks!

The Bronx Bard


----------



## Zariac (Jan 13, 2003)

I would like to learn more about your DnD campaign. What day and time do you play?


----------



## BronxBard (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thursdays 7-11*

Gametime's Thursday Nights from 7 pm to 11 pm. Crowd's late 20s and 30s and we've just hit the restart key, so it's a good time to jump onboard.

The Bronx Bard


----------



## mooby (Jan 18, 2003)

Yeah, watch that "early 30's" stuff! 

I'm 27! 




Seriously, this is a great game for anybody interested, and we have a lot of fun.


----------



## Madriver (Jan 28, 2003)

mooby said:
			
		

> *Yeah, watch that "early 30's" stuff!
> 
> I'm 27!
> 
> ...




Don't worry, when you're least expecting it you'll be 30, and you can purchase you're cemetary plot and start planning for retirement.  

Damn uppity young'uns, back in my days......


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Jan 29, 2003)

Hehe. 

Hey, just wanted to let you guys know that I've dumped mooby gone back to my roots with adopting my good old username.

Do the other guys in our gaming group post here as well?


----------



## Madriver (Jan 29, 2003)

krunchyfrogg said:
			
		

> *
> Do the other guys in our gaming group post here as well? *




Pete every now and then, but that's all I know.

They could be in disguise though, they could be anywhere....


----------



## BronxBard (Jan 29, 2003)

*Here*

Someone has to visit these boards and keep an eye on the two of you--I have no doubt that even as I type this you guys are in another folder bemoaning your scrawny 25 points and pitiful treasure! 

Pete, CE DM


----------



## Madriver (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: Here*



			
				BronxBard said:
			
		

> *Someone has to visit these boards and keep an eye on the two of you--I have no doubt that even as I type this you guys are in another folder bemoaning your scrawny 25 points and pitiful treasure!
> 
> Pete, CE DM *




  No way man, I've haven't seen you there...errr I mean I don't do that.  

The smackdown cometh.


----------

